# Mudgun



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Just saw this on Youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IItmarRlJ50


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I think someone already posted that in the the dry wall funny pages.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh. Still funny.


----------

